# TTS Winter Detail



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Spent all day on it yesterday

Tar removal > Clay barred > SRP > UDS > EGP > Autoglym HD Wax > Collinite 845

Auto glym Glass polish on the glass.

Anyone know how to keep the tips shiny? Driving me nuts


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Chemical guys do a metal wax which will help to keep carbon deposits off the tips.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Looks wicked. All the procdure listed same sequence as me but what's Collinite?


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

HarveyTT said:


> Chemical guys do a metal wax which will help to keep carbon deposits off the tips.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've ordered Carbon Collective Platinum Wheel sealant and you can apparently seal the tips too with it. Will let you know how I get on.



> Looks wicked. All the procdure listed same sequence as me but what's Collinite?


It's a wax! Supposed to be the best out of all the waxes for durability. http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...e-845-definitive-how-guide-legendary-wax.html


----------

